# where is he now?



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

It was Bowhunter Magazine, I seen him on the Magazines TV show just last year, seemed to be doing just fine then.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

He just retired last year but is still wrights for bowhunter every now and again


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

M.R. is indeed alive and well. He spoke at the Indiana Bowhunters banquet last week in Colombus. 
He spends time at his homes in Georgia and Montana and continues to be active in Pope & Young, as well as many other groups.
He was kind enough to donate several copies of his book, "Of Blind Pigs and Big Bucks" which were sold at the banquet. He stuck around and autographed each copy sold.
He also presented an informative seminar session on rattling and calling.
Not sure how to get in touch with him, but you might try doing so through the magazine.
He's a very down to earth and approachable guy.


----------

